# which revolver is this



## nyvin2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

this may be a long shot but what is the revolver that the one guy in the movie three kings carries iv been trying to find out and haven't been able to find out what kinda revolver is was that actor carried in the movie.if anybody knows please would you let me know what type it is,thanks and sincerely Vinnie.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

There is an actual website iirc called "movie guns" (?) that from the few times I've accessed it was spot on!!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

IMFDB

internet movie firearms data base.






Three Kings - Internet Movie Firearms Database - Guns in Movies, TV and Video Games







 imfdb.org


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Thunder 5...weird handgun, but apparently decent quality, from what little I know.


----------

